# Northeast Ohio Small Club Tournaments



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Are there any clubs around NE Ohio that offer low price tournaments? I am looking to get back into some tournaments as I fished college FLW events the last few years. Would also consider being a co-angler. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Not sure were your from but I'm a member of the Mohawk Valley Bass Club and we have 8 local events a year plus a 2 day championship, shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Team Extreme fishes alot of the north east lakes you can join us as a boater for sure, not sure if we have any openings for no boaters but you can PM me for more information


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

We fish 12 tourn. a year plus a 3 day champ. Ohio River to Lake Erie an all the lakes in between. entry fee is $50. boaters an non boaters are welcome.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Either Mohawk or ohio valley bass anglers.


----------



## Bigcats22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Where's Mohawk ?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club. Check us out on Facebook our 2014 schedule is posted.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

tri-countybassclub.com. We will be posting our 2014 schedule and spring meeting info soon. This will be our 25th year. Great NE Ohio lakes, Mogodore, Portage, Nimisila, Clearfork, LaDue, East & West Harbor, and Black River this year. Good Luck!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mohawk is in Youngstown area. Fish Evans, west branch, portage, the river, Ashtabula, mosquito, Shenango, Milton, and Chautauqua


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Portage Lakes Bass Club has been around since 1976. We are a boater only club, and fish for points/bragging rights. Only fee is to join. Fish as many as you like. This year we are going to Evans, Portage, Nimisila, Mosquito, West Branch, Milton, Oh river-E. Liverpool, & West Harbor. Low cost & lots of fun. Some of the best sticks in NE Ohio have fished this club and so can you. P.M. me if you're interested.:B


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Pm sent buzzking


----------

